
NoScript Add-On Is Updated for Firefox 57 and the New WebExtensions API - user5994461
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/noscript-add-on-updated-for-firefox-57-and-the-new-webextensions-api/
======
user5994461
Summary: The Firefox 57 update removed many APIs for addons, which broke an
incredible amount of add-ons, including noscript.

Noscript finished updating to the new API, it's working again now after being
forcefully disabled for 1 week.

